# Hotel room workouts?



## OUMoose (May 20, 2007)

No.... not THAT kind of workout...  Pervs..

I'm stuck living in a hotel for the next number of weeks and I'm trying to get back into working out after a significant lapse.  Sort of stuck on something for biceps primarily, though.  I think I've got all the other major muscle groups covered, more or less.  Any ideas?

Mind you, the exercise has to be done in such a way that doesn't involve potential destruction of furniture, so no curling tables or things like that.


----------



## fireman00 (May 20, 2007)

if they don't have a gym in the building then go out and get a heavy duty workout band and use it do to squats, presses, curls, lats (over the door) and just about any other exercise you would do with a bar. 

Jog around the hotel for 20 minutes.

Situps.

Pushups (do different varieties).

Go through all your forms up and down w/o a break.


----------



## OUMoose (May 20, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> if they don't have a gym in the building then go out and get a heavy duty workout band and use it do to squats, presses, curls, lats (over the door) and just about any other exercise you would do with a bar.
> 
> Jog around the hotel for 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Nice tips!  Thanks!

I like the idea of the workout band.  Trying to come up with something that doesn't involve me bringing something with me, as I'm horrible with packing and generally running out the door at the last minute forgetting things.


----------



## searcher (May 20, 2007)

If they have a pool, do your basics in the pool.  It is a great way of training.


And basics, basics, basics.


----------



## Yeti (May 22, 2007)

If it's weight/strength training you're looking for, check out the following website: http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/OBB/OBB.html

It's a "Self-Resistance" weight lifting routine and provides a workout for all your muscle groups. Since it's all about using your own body as resistance, there's no equipment to forget. Hope it helps.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 22, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> if they don't have a gym in the building then go out and get a heavy duty workout band and use it do to squats, presses, curls, lats (over the door) and just about any other exercise you would do with a bar.
> 
> Jog around the hotel for 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with these ideas & would add stretching. That's what I do when in a hotel without a gym.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> Sort of stuck on something for biceps primarily, though.  I think I've got all the other major muscle groups covered, more or less.  Any ideas?



Load up a big bag or suitcase and do curls with it?  If you have a sturdy doorframe chinups might work as well.


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2007)

One other thing...

Jump rope.  Cheap.  In fact, cheap enough to buy one, leave it in your suitcase and not have to worry about remembering it.  There's almost always room around a hotel to skip some rope.  And it's great cardio!


----------

